
Mozilla shuts down servo team - intelleak
https://mobile.twitter.com/asajeffrey/status/1293220656339988483
======
tannhaeuser
Shuts down Servo? Isn't Servo the core of Firefox? Are they going to use
Webkit now or what?

~~~
Someone
Servo is a long term bet on a future html/css engine, not the current engine.
Its css engine has been merged into Firefox.

([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servo_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servo_\(software\))
)

------
intelleak
Hey Microsoft, (or some other less of activism, more of technology firm,) can
you hire these geniuses?

I also hope Mozilla learns the lesson that using activism for PR ends up in
situations like this.

